
Almost everyone who is unhappy with life is unhappy for the same reasons - Osiris30
http://qz.com/647197/almost-everyone-who-is-unhappy-with-life-is-unhappy-for-the-same-reasons
======
stevetrewick
[citation needed], any citation will do. Otherwise the tl;dr is : Some
research one time at a named university, therefore my thing.

------
gizmo
This is a pretty low quality article full of unsubstantiated claims.

